# Giant Asian



## Kashmir79 (Jun 20, 2008)

heya guys im new here.

i have reared a Beautiful Giant Asian mantis from l3 to L8. its currently overdue its shedding, it always did it every four weeks. but now its been 8 weeks and she still is not Shedding.

Her skin is starting to go pale slightly, so im gathering that this is a sign saying that her old skin is being outgrown. but when will she Molt?

now i dont know if it takes them longer to shed as they get older, then into the final shed.

could this be taking so long because she might be on her final one ?

all help greatly appreciated  

Ryan


----------



## Kashmir79 (Jun 20, 2008)

ok guys i just JUST now went to go check on her and shes now shedding haha, what a coincidence :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 20, 2008)

Just like a woman, just wanted you to notice her, leave her alone till tomorrow this time and then offer her something, she probably won't want it, but may the day after!


----------



## Kashmir79 (Jun 20, 2008)

haha typical

shes now got Huge wings, Fully grown, so elegant. cant stop admiring those wings.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2008)

I was about to say she will molt when she is ready. There is not set time for molting.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 21, 2008)

The period inbetween moults gets longer and longer with each moult


----------



## Kashmir79 (Jul 15, 2008)

heya guys. here she is the almighty Judith


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 15, 2008)

She's a he I'm afraid


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> She's a he I'm afraid


he he he i was thinking, shes thin for a she


----------



## Kashmir79 (Jul 15, 2008)

i was beginning to think she was a she HAH :blink:


----------



## Kashmir79 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok judith is now named Judas ha :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 13, 2008)

How big did your mantid grow until? Is it fierce? I'm thinking if getting this mantid you see. :lol:


----------

